# NOI this weekend



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to the results?
Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Never mind, I found it.
Nine of the top 10 dogs were Goldens. Bridget Carlson and "Saucy" were the winners.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Where did you find the results? I heard Banyan's grandma came in 7th (Deni/Judy Super.... Actually, I guess grandma should be plural there, lol!). I want to check it out!

Julie and the boys


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't find results - let us know where you're seeing things! I'm impatient!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

SwimDog said:


> I can't find results - let us know where you're seeing things! I'm impatient!


i don't know how to link the doc., but it's on Judy Super's FB Page. Scroll down a little.

https://www.facebook.com/judy.super.9


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Nairb said:


> i don't know how to link the doc., but it's on Judy Super's FB Page. Scroll down a little.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/judy.super.9


The link isn't working. I'm so sad! Thanks for trying!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Duh, Judy's page should have probably been the first place I checked! Here are screen shots for those who can't see it. 









Oops, can only post one picture at a time from the app. Be right back with page 2.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

SwimDog said:


> The link isn't working. I'm so sad! Thanks for trying!


Sorry about that. Maybe you have to be FB friends to access her page. I can't find it anywhere else, and it's a PDF.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Page 2:








Julie and the boys


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

THanks for sharing, I sure wish AKC would update us better!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Facebook group: AKC 2015 National Obedience Championship, MO

Had all the up to the minute info.

There was live streaming on YouTube, I watched most of the day


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

I had tried to look at the regular AKC facebook 
page - I know during some agility nationals they would post links to result feeds on there. but they didn't seem mention of the NOI. 

I wish I had known about the livestream!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

CONGRATS BRIDGET & SAUCY

A TRUE representation of what AKC'S OBEDIENCE *STANDARD OF PERFECTION* IS:

THE UTMOST IN PRECISION, WILLINGNESS AND ENJOYMENT


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love Bridget Carlsen's obedience DVD and hope someday to see her in person. Glad her GoFundMe worked really well, so she can go to the FMB IPO World Championship as well. I supported it, and thoroughly enjoy watching her dogs work.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Had an opportunity to attend one of Bridget's seminars over a year ago, and was completely awestruck by what I saw. Totally changed the way I train. One of my instructors has a 6 month old Saucy puppy.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

It was fun watching this live yesterday on Youtube. I was so happy to see all the goldens! I was also happy to see the trainer I go to, Merrillynn Hill and her BC Indy make the top 20 and do very well. So many wonderful teams attended.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have seen Bridget at many, many shows, both obedience and agility (she's from this area). She is always a pleasure to watch, and to be around. A truly class exhibitor.
And proof that many different training methods can result in happy, energetic dogs who love to work.



Ljilly28 said:


> I love Bridget Carlsen's obedience DVD and hope someday to see her in person. Glad her GoFundMe worked really well, so she can go to the FMB IPO World Championship as well. I supported it, and thoroughly enjoy watching her dogs work.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nairb said:


> i don't know how to link the doc., but it's on Judy Super's FB Page. Scroll down a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey huge congrats on that 199 1/2 out of Novice A.. I heard all about you and guessed it was you!..WHOOHOO!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Have seen Bridget at many, many shows, both obedience and agility (she's from this area). She is always a pleasure to watch, and to be around. A truly class exhibitor.
> And proof that many different training methods can result in happy, energetic dogs who love to work.



Isn't that the truth? She's inspired a lot of people to expand their toolbox and try different stuff in training to bring out a little more of their dogs. 

One big thing going through my brain is it's not just the type of dogs she has. Meaning I don't believe it's strictly the breeding/temperament/etc of the dogs she competes with. So it's not just "well, she has dogs that are totally bred to compete at that level, blah blah". I totally believe that she's the kind of trainer who can bring out the best in whatever dogs she has on the other end of the leash. <- And that's not just me reacting to a youtube video with her competing with a little terrier.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> Nairb said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know how to link the doc., but it's on Judy Super's FB Page. Scroll down a little.
> ...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loved watching some of best teams in the country. If you ever get a chance to see it in person it is something!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Bridget Carlson and Saucy. The High Times dogs made a remarkable showing as did Kathy and Gary Platt. A great performance for Goldens . . . the NOC picture on the AKC website looked like something from a Golden Retriever specialty, all the judges, top handlers and a bunch of Goldens.


----------

